# At Last - Todd's Walstad Shrimp Bowl



## mroys

I'm new to planted tank.:smile:
The bowl looks very natural to me.:thumbsup:
Hope to see more pics...


----------



## toastedtoast

Those crypts are beautiful. The red stems and bright green leaves make a really striking contrast


----------



## Newman

great start to a great bowl


----------



## KFryman

I love the look! It will be great for breeding the shrimp.


----------



## bitFUUL

Wow, stunning! One of the better bowls I've seen for sure.


----------



## tsonnenl

I've noticed three or four molts over the last few days, so that's a good sign.

They're not especially hungry though. I dropped in one piece of BorneoWild Grow and a small fragment of Barley, and they each lasted about two days. Everyone is happily picking at the moss, wood, and everything else though, so that's probably better anyway.

Now I just need to move it out of my office upstairs and down next to the couch where I can see it more often!


----------



## tsonnenl

Three or four berried females is another good sign. 

I'm amazed at how different the coloration is between the males. Some have no coloration at all, while others look like low grade cherry females. I know some have said that they take a while to reach full coloration, but how long are we talking? I might as well cull now if breeding is starting to take off.


----------



## RcScRs

Good luck on your berried shrimp


----------



## Patti Beck

I don’t know what any of the things are except shrimp! But I love the bowl ❤


----------



## Jlid

Would love to know if you think small fish would go ok in there?


----------



## NeroEyes

This bowl is beautiful! I’m setting up a bowl for snails. I have an anubias, duckweed, aquarium soil, and some fine black sand. 
I’m trying to decide on lighting that will look nice and not clunky on my kitchen island. I see yours is well lit but doesn’t look messy. Could you share a picture of your light setup?


----------



## LidijaPN

Beautiful bowl, can’t wait to see shrimplets!!


----------



## somewhatshocked

LidijaPN said:


> Beautiful bowl, can’t wait to see shrimplets!!


This thread is from a decade ago, so you can check the user's post history and likely find progression photos.


----------



## LidijaPN

somewhatshocked said:


> This thread is from a decade ago, so you can check the user's post history and likely find progression photos.


ahahahah d'oh!! This often happens, the thread gets thrown into the 'related reading' section, someone bites and comments, and I look at the date of the last comment and not the date of the original post...... always feel dumb hahah.


----------

